# Nightly Backups



## ScottW (Jan 2, 2005)

FYI - For those who are aware... we will be doing nightly backups, but unlike the "splash" screen came up for 4 minutes or so, we will just be locking the individual database so it will just act slow or non-responsive for about 50-60 seconds then will start working again.

This way you don't have the stupid splash screen getting cached making the site appear offline more than it was, and the rest of the site will work fine, that isn't based on the database. Stuff like webmail, etc.

Anyhow, that is the scoop on that. Just a few of the improvements with the new server we are doing. I hope you all like the speed.


----------



## Arden (Jan 2, 2005)

Will we not be able to post during the backups, then?  And if so, will there be some sort of notification to this effect?


----------



## Randman (Jan 2, 2005)

Arden, you're back?! Well, me too, I guess. Welcome.


----------



## Arden (Jan 2, 2005)

Yeah, new year, old stomping grounds.  I figured, why not.


----------



## Randman (Jan 2, 2005)

Be honest. You were just worried about Sammy passing you on the post-count list.


----------



## Arden (Jan 2, 2005)

If you mean Zammy-Sam... not even close. 

But let it not be up to me to start derailing threads as soon as I return... you know how the mods hate that. ::angel::


----------



## Randman (Jan 2, 2005)

Arden said:
			
		

> If you mean Zammy-Sam... not even close.
> 
> But let it not be up to me to start derailing threads as soon as I return... you know how the mods hate that. ::angel::


 Yes,_I_understand_what_you_mean.__Still_._._.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 2, 2005)

Arden, I think my original post answers your question.


----------



## Arden (Jan 2, 2005)

Not quite, that's why I asked for clarification.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jan 3, 2005)

ScottW said:
			
		

> .... we will just be locking the individual database so it will just act slow or non-responsive for about 50-60 seconds then will start working again. ....



That one part answers your question, Arden.

You may be able to post if it's just acting slow, but if you hit it in that whole minute where it might be non-responsive... probably not.


----------



## Arden (Jan 3, 2005)

Darkshadow said:
			
		

> That one part answers your question, Arden.
> 
> You may be able to post if it's just acting slow, but if you hit it in that whole minute where it might be non-responsive... probably not.


 I still don't see the words "You won't be able to post during this time" in there.  I would assume I wouldn't be able to post, but what if it tries to post and gives me a database error?

One of the things I picked up from another forum I've frequented in my absence here is that you have to be really clear about what you mean when you post or somebody will either not get it or pick your argument apart.  That's why I asked for explicit clarification: will we be able to post while the database is locked?  It doesn't seem that difficult to answer yes or no, I don't see why everyone is avoiding the question.


----------



## bobw (Jan 3, 2005)

That's because you may or may not be able to post. It may be slow for up to a minute, or unresponsive.

 If you happen to hit it during that 50/60 second period, get a cup of coffee and come back. Just chill out


----------



## Arden (Jan 3, 2005)

Thank you, that's all I wanted in response.

I was thinking that if you had some spare time, you could write a little PHP to announce the backup in, oh, 5 minutes (since I'm sure it's a scheduled thing), disable posting, then set everything back to normal... but that's probably not necessary.


----------



## fryke (Jan 5, 2005)

Well, if you think about how one usually reads/answers threads, that'd be too much hassle. Because:

You can only answer a thread that's loaded. So assuming you've loaded a thread and the backup kicks in, it shouldn't usually be a problem at all. You write your answer into the quickreply box and probably the 50-60s period is over when you hit 'post'. If not, you'll find the system slow to reply, but that's all. worst case: you'll have to stop the failed loading process and hit post again or something... And the probability that you exACtly hit that minute's field is, well, very low.


----------

